# Black & Decker 3310 or 7613 model: which is better?



## Op999 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all -- yes I know both are older models, but I can get either or for the same price. Both appear to be in good shape.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Op999 said:


> Hi all -- yes I know both are older models, but I can get either or for the same price. Both appear to be in good shape.


the 3310 is 1 1/2HP, the7613 is 1 HP. I think the 3310 is probably a better machine, but is 30 years or so old! 
Unless they are REALLY low in cost, I would not go for either.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought a porter cable 690 off of eBay last fall for about $45 including shipping. I think it is a much better router and parts are still available.

Porter Cable 690LR Heavy Duty Router 6902 Motor | eBay

Craig's List also has some good bargains from time to time.


----------

